# Animated Avatars Are Supported



## Gizmo (27/5/15)

Animated avatars are now supported. GIF extensions that is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (27/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (27/5/15)

Cool


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/5/15)

win 

Thats me pulling vapor out of the air and putting it in my atty. BTW... We is got skillz up here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/15)

Woohoo


----------



## johan (27/5/15)

Mine done, thanks @Gizmo .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Ah, the Team has been busy.
Not sure I like it, get nauseous just looking at @Gizmo's animated avatar. Wonder if it would not detract too much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

This is gonna end badly...I still remember when the web was plastered with flashing text

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/15)

Who wants this one?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike (27/5/15)

I like it! Just a challenge keeping it under 50kb.

I'd been struggling with the colour but I see now the forum converts it and displays a different image?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/data/avatars/m/0/767.jpg?1432759864

236.13 KB (241794 bytes) as opposed to



Which is just under 50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/5/15)

Mike said:


> I like it! Just a challenge keeping it under 50kb.
> 
> I'd been struggling with the colour but I see now the forum converts it and displays a different image?
> 
> ...





I have Kraken.IO https://kraken.io implemented on the forum. If you save that file you just uploaded back to your pc you will see its greatly reduced in size


----------



## Mike (27/5/15)

Ah great, lemme give that a bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/5/15)

Kraken at work

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (27/5/15)

"This image can not be optimized any further" </3


----------



## Gizmo (27/5/15)




----------



## Gizmo (27/5/15)

Thats your gif?


----------



## Mike (27/5/15)

I think so.. Got so many different versions sitting on my desktop now. When I my avatar via chrome I get something else though.

Here it is


----------



## zadiac (28/5/15)

Only avatars?


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

free3dom said:


> This is gonna end badly...I still remember when the web was plastered with flashing text


haha - next is mouse trails and dancing cats

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

Lets bring back this old chestnut

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (28/5/15)

I changed my avatar and then realised that it might cause offense 

Cannot change it now ... been trying for past 10 mins

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> I changed my avatar and then realised that it might cause offense
> 
> Cannot change it now ... been trying for past 10 mins



That Panda is so cute


----------



## capetocuba (28/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> That Panda is so cute


What panda? I see a humpin' zyborg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/5/15)

and the minions are active

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Who wants this one?



Definitely not @Andre - he will vomit while trying to change his avatar .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> What panda? I see a humpin' zyborg


heh, under the alerts it shows a panda throwing some stuff from a desk, but here in the post it is the stormtrooper doing the dance of love

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (28/5/15)

Derick said:


> heh, under the alerts it shows a panda throwing some stuff from a desk, but here in the post it is the stormtrooper doing the dance of love


While I am writing this a see the banging man  I don't see the panda ...


----------



## capetocuba (28/5/15)

Phew now I see what you guys see

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Derick said:


> haha - next is mouse trails and dancing cats



I can't wait


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Let's see if this works.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Let's see if this works.....



Sneezing reptile?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

